# Lightning Kills



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lightning takes the life of a professional fisherman, who had his priorities wrong. I've had some close calls in my lifetime with Mother Nature's fireworks and until something like this happens to someone you know, it's easy to blow off the danger of approaching storms. Now, I just run for my life. I've linked to this story at the end of it with one of my columns on the subject. I know, I know...we all know, but here it is anyway.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very sad. Thanks for sharing that Glen. We had a storm blow in on our Sunday tourney on Memorial day weekend. Our entire club raced over a mile when the storm blew in to get off the water. Our lives aren't worth a few bucks and some pics. There was another tourney on the water and all 17 boats stayed on the water. I couldn't believe it ! It was bad too. I hope guys read this and think.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A good reminder to us all.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sad...... All over a few fish.

If you could believe it.... my experience came while playing golf. I was 17 so it taught me the lesson pretty early. I was on the 8th hole when a storm started rolling in. We figured we had time to finish the nine before danger. Wrong! In the top of my back swing my hair all stood up. We packed it up and ran for the club house. Needless to say I never pushed the luck again. Hear thunder? See Lighting? Pack it up we are done.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I also learned the hard way. I was about 15, riding a Rokon around in the woods when the storm came on. I thought, good, now I can ride in the mud. As I rode down the trail a lightning strike hit a big oak 10 yrds in front of me and just blew it to pieces. I got home as fast as I could, and now when a storms coming, I rush for cover.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

My cousin and I were in an aluminum boat with lightning hitting trees all around us within 100 yards, we were anchored in the middle of a small creek/slough as refuge vs open waterways in the swamp. We both were laying in the bottom of the boat praying, it kept circling us (the storm) for like 30 minutes. Unfortunately swamps have big and tall trees- kind of hard to run when targets are all around and a moving aluminum boat seeking shelter can just as easily "find" the right (read that WRONG) spot to be in. So we waited--lesson learned.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I had some friends over at the shooting range a few weeks ago and someone pointed out how a storm was closing in. I wasn't paying attention with our own brand of booming filling the air. I heard the thunder, saw the ominous clouds and ended the event on the spot. We hurriedly packed up thousands of dollars of gear and made it to safety in a matter of minutes.

I've learned my lesson, and just like some of you, it sticks with you forever!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We all need to be reminded over many things all the time, Hopefully we remember some of the safety items while in the field!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on that. Rick


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> We all need to be reminded over many things all the time, Hopefully we remember some of the safety items while in the field!!!!!!!!!!


 Exactly Rick, you reminded me of land encounters as well with the "field". I've actually put my rifle down next to a tree and walked a good distance away from it having no choice when deep in the woods till the danger passed.


----------

